# Good Luck Rainstorm!!!



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Know your colonoscopy is tomorrow, so I will be thinking of you. Good luck with your prep! Give me all the details of today and tomorrow, as you know my test is next friday.....Just think how relieved you'll be after it's ALLLLLLLLLLLLLL done with!


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I've been thinking about you both, and praying for you!! I hope all goes well during your tests


----------



## Rainstorm76 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hello boxgirl73 & AMcCall,Thank you for the support!Although things haven't worked out as I was hoping that they would, I had to cancel my Colonoscopy because I ended up vomiting & when I vomited up came some black stuff (I have no clue as to what that was!)& the other reason I cancelled is because the only other prep they have can cause heart problems & there is heart disease in my family & I've had problems with High Blood Pressure in the past, so I don't think it's a very good idea for me to try that other prep. So I'm going to see if my doctor will do another Sigmoidoscopy instead! This sucks!


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Could you ask your Doctor if these preps affect heart problems and if you could use them? You can get information on the Internet for your Doctor about using these for a colonoscopy Prep:Ten ounces of magnesium citrate solution taken with four bisacodyl 5 mg tablets, orTwo ounces of castor oil taken with four bisacodyl 5 mg tablets, orFleet Phospho-Soda (which has less to drink) and Ducolax Pills. If you can use these, try to plug up your nose (cotton?) so you can't breath.... then it's hard to taste the Prep. Also if you take Gravol right after drinking the Prep you may not get nauseous. Gravol is some anti nausea pill. Just an idea that may not apply to you.


----------



## Rainstorm76 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hello vikee,Thank you so much for the info!If there is any way I can still have that colonoscopy & with some of the Prep you mentioned, I'd do it in a heartbeat!







Hopefully he'll think about having me try that! Rainstorm76


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Hope things work out for you. Keep us posted if you have the colonoscopy!!


----------

